# What is going on around here??



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been gone for a few months and returned to a new format (looks good) But it's really slow now. I remember when there were tons of people on here posting.

Come one everyone go break or mod you TT's and make the forum busy :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Mr ecko... 

I have still been reading but not posting much. Been working on a rig for wind turbines one minute and then heli landing lights at someones house the next. So been up and down the country. Well thats my excuse. :roll:

At times it does seem to be a bit slow on here but when things get moving on here its a great place to be. 

Maybe we need some more Spot The Difference posts.

Or what about a TT Forum Quiz Night.? Testing your knowledge on the TT & TT Forum. [smiley=book2.gif]

Bobski


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I like both those ideas...but would like to come and work on a helipad instead sounds like great fun


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Welcome back Joe oh and Bobski of course  , now get back over to 3 word story the pair of you :lol: . I have missed you both :-* :-*


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

An IRC channel would be nice too just so everyone can pop in an chat realtime.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bobski Wow long time no see. How you been? I agree wee need some more spot the difference games. Don't worry Abi I'll pop into the 3 word story :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fictorious said:


> An IRC channel would be nice too just so everyone can pop in an chat realtime.


Second that.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

ecko2702 said:


> Bobski Wow long time no see. How you been? I agree wee need some more spot the difference games. Don't worry Abi I'll pop into the 3 word story :lol:


 Been good my friend...  We need a bit of catch up. As they are working me into the ground.  
Will try and get some time for a spot the difference soon.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Welcome back Joe oh and Bobski of course  , now get back over to 3 word story the pair of you :lol: . I have missed you both :-* :-*


 You are the reason i haven't been on the TT Forum. And dont kidd on you dont know what i mean... :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bobski said:


> What about a TT Forum Quiz Night.? Testing your knowledge on the TT & TT Forum. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Bobski


That's an excellenTT idea [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Joe oh and Bobski of course  , now get back over to 3 word story the pair of you :lol: . I have missed you both :-* :-*
> ...


 No responce :lol: I am only kiddin' Abi... :wink:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > What about a TT Forum Quiz Night.? Testing your knowledge on the TT & TT Forum. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


 TThankyou. Think it would be a bit of fun.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok I'll ask the question

What is the best colour for a TT ?

Which is the best engine for a TT ?

What is the best colour for my brake calipers ?

What is the best way to finance my car ?

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Ok I'll ask the question
> 
> What is the best colour for a TT ? *Imola Yellow*
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Next question:
when was the ******** officiall founded and by whom?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Next question:
> when was the ******** officiall founded and by whom?


 Hope you dont mind but i thought we should get this started.? I put your question as No 1.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182586


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Next question:
> when was the ******** officiall founded and by whom?


It'll be interesting to see what people's answers are to this! More to the point it'll be interesting to see the quizmaster's answer to this, because I suspect it may not be right!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Next question:
> ...


Quiz master 

I better pick up my last copy of absoluTTe :roll: :wink:


----------

